# Fish ID please



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

got this fish and another on craigslist for free. I know what the other one is but not sure on this one. the lady said that it was a cichlid but it looks like a betta but Im not sure about that! I can try for a better pic but it seems very skiddish towards light. dont know if its just cause I put him in the tank or not?

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=fish1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/fish1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well couldnt get a pic with the tank light on so heres a quick video of him. crappy but it was with my phone.

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/videofish.flv">


----------



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

HIGHLY doubt it is a betta. TO ME, it looks like a gourami, but it doesn't have the tell-tale whiskers. It kind of has the shape I might expect from a barb type fish. there are tons of barbs, Ill see if I can figure it out.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

yea i didnt think it would be a betta but im no fish expert so i just throwing out there.


----------



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks like a rainbowfish, barb, or gourami body. Odd looking fish, sweet find tho. GL, maybe somebody else has a better idea.


----------



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

Lied, think its a "butterfly koi" or similar type. This pic is pretty bad, but looks a LOT like what you have.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

yes it does very similar! i was looking at pics on yahoo and all the ones I saw small and large have so whiskers?? the one I have has none or look like there has ever been any in case they had been bitten off or something. also the fish is still very skiddish towards the light. it wont come out unless the lights are off.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

alright CHIEF you were right it was a barb! a long finned rosy barb


----------



## 64chevy (Jul 23, 2009)

long fin rosy barb


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice looking barb.


----------

